# [SOLVED] All in One printer issue with Windows 8.1 update



## peteinnit (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi all,
Hoping someone out there may be able to help with the following.

I have a Canon MG8250 all in one printer/scanner. All was fine on Windows 8, but then upgraded to 8.1 a couple of weeks ago. Just got round to using the printer and scanner and the printer wouldn't work (scanner was fine). Uninstalled MP drivers and reinstalled from Canon site and all seemed fine with the printing. Alas the scanner now would not work. Did the same, uninstalled MP Navigator Ex and reinstalled from Canon site, but no fix this time. PC says "Cannot start MP Navigator Ex" and printer says "Set PC to start scanning".

Anybody know how to fix?

Thanks,
Peter


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: All in One printer issue with Windows 8.1 update*

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

You are using software and drivers for Windows 8.1?


----------



## peteinnit (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: All in One printer issue with Windows 8.1 update*

Yes, downloaded the latest from Canon UK website.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: All in One printer issue with Windows 8.1 update*

You must also download the *MP driver version 1.06*: MP560 series MP Driver Ver. 1.06 (Windows 8.1/8.1 x64/8/8 x64/7/7 x64/Vista/Vista64/XP)


----------



## peteinnit (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: All in One printer issue with Windows 8.1 update*

All sorted, totally wiped it off, reinstalled the 'mini set up' from Canon which included scanner driver, but scanner still didn't work, so installed MP Navigator 5.01 from Canon and all seems to be working from printer and PC.

Thanks for help
P


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: All in One printer issue with Windows 8.1 update*

Glad you got it working!


----------

